# Scratched Aircraft?



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

I know that somewhere in the middle of nowhere of American plains, there are many steel boneyards with thousands of scratched out aircraft. any has any info on it?

What if I'd like to, for example, erect one in my garden? Do I have to pay for it? Or just gotta have to arrange the moving and stuff?

Thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2005)

"Scrapped Aircraft" Pisis - Here ya go...

http://www.dm.af.mil/AMARC/aerial_gallery.html


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, amazing the number there!!!! You could equip eight whole airforces from the looks of what is there in just one of those photos alone. Admittedly the airforce wouldn't have the same technical capabilities as a modern one but still. That is where those helicopters, forget the name of them are coming from for Australia, Vietnam old airframes when Britain is more sensible and opting for an up-dated WAH-64D Longbow Package. Maybe Australia's problem is we rely on the US to much for equipment...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 7, 2005)

HealzDevo said:


> Maybe Australia's problem is we rely on the US to much for equipment...


Perhaps?!? I've worked with the RAAF and RAN, they look for quality and value and are very picky when a product is delivered to them - bottom line, the demand to get their money's worth..


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Do a google maps search of Davis-Monthan AFB and look at the satellite imagery of the place.

Its incredible what you can find there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

amazing shots, what're they gonna do with all them aircraft?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> amazing shots, what're they gonna do with all them aircraft?



Most of them will ge scrapped, a few may get sold as surplus, the F-4s will become drones.

I don't think you're gonna pick up a used B-52 - it's an item mentioned in the SALT/ START agreement.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep, they are using something like a guillotine to break the backs of the 52s and cut them into multiple pieces. They have to be on display in the yard to be seen by satellite and verified as well on the ground.


----------



## R988 (Feb 8, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> Wow, amazing the number there!!!! You could equip eight whole airforces from the looks of what is there in just one of those photos alone. Admittedly the airforce wouldn't have the same technical capabilities as a modern one but still. That is where those helicopters, forget the name of them are coming from for Australia, Vietnam old airframes when Britain is more sensible and opting for an up-dated WAH-64D Longbow Package. Maybe Australia's problem is we rely on the US to much for equipment...



I'm guessing your referring to the SH-2 Seasprite, that was the debacle where they paid way too much for them when they had already cancelled the ships they were going to go on anyway  

Australia isn't that reliant on US equipment though, we recently bought Tigre and Merlin helicopters from Eurocopter to replace UH1s and UH60s.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG  That's incredible...
Anyway, here's motre links:
http://www.sarimage.com/Aviation/DavisMonthan/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file?...ZN)') BEQRE OL cubgb_vq QRFP&photo_nr=5&tbl=


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

Money's worth with an airframe that they haven't even got all the bugs out of yet and I thought it was 2009 that they started on this project! I thought they were meant to be in full service this year, 2010. Obviously not. The airframes would probably not stand-up to prolonged use anyway... Then there is the F-18 Hornet which has very short-range and doesn't suit Australia's conditions. Need I go on to prove that the Australian Government sometimes doesn't quite think when it makes its purchases? Oh, and don't forget the Collins Class Submarine Debarcle while we are at it...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2010)

Dude the Seasprite contract was cancelled back in 2008...


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 12, 2010)

Good, it was never going to work anyway. It was taking old aircraft and putting them to new work. I never had heard it was cancelled. Guess I must have missed the news when the cancellation was announced.


----------



## Multimetal (Feb 23, 2011)

My parents live in Tucson and it's always fun to drive by the boneyard and see what you can spot from the road. The Pima Air and Space Museum also gives tours of the scrapyard, well worth a visit if you ever find yourself in Arizona.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 24, 2011)

I visited a friend at Davis Monthan in the fall of 68.

At that time they had mostly early jet era aircraft, B-45, Cutlass, A lot of B47s and even a few early model B52s. I just saw a few WW2 aircraft, B26s and C47s.

I was always fasinated by automobile junk yards as a kid, this was like hog heaven to me. The 3-4 hours seemed like minutes.


----------

